# wanting machine to make own bands



## Gille (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey all,
I'm wondering if anyone knows where I might purchase a machine that can either stamp or imprint blank bands of make imprinted bands from scratch? I've googled and googled but can't seem to find anything. The AU and CPFA and other such groups have them so they have to be available from somewhere. Thanks, Gille.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gille said:


> Hey all,
> I'm wondering if anyone knows where I might purchase a machine that can either stamp or imprint blank bands of make imprinted bands from scratch? I've googled and googled but can't seem to find anything. The AU and CPFA and other such groups have them so they have to be available from somewhere. Thanks, Gille.


There are companies in the US that make bands, however, far as I know, the AU, IF and CU get their bands from overseas somewhere. By the time you buy a machine (if you can find one) and the materials to make the bands, why not just buy bands from someone who already sells them for $.35 each? For the price you would pay, you could buy a WHOLE BUNCH of bands.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

However, if you insist......

http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/bbl/resources/supplrs.htm


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I am in a Production Industry, Unless you plan on going into Business making Bands, and BY the way, that would be be Silly..Your Cost Per Band would be so HIGH, it would be just a Luxury... Dave


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi GILLE, If you have show birds be fore warned the NPA will not allow home made bands at their national show.They have had trouble in the past with home made bands Where people made bands for the next year and banded their late hatches so that they could show them as young birds that in fact were yearlings. *GEORGE


----------



## Gille (Sep 8, 2006)

*specialized bands*

I'd like to band my birds with my website or phone number. I know I can get custom bands made by someone else but I'd much rather do it myself and offer the same service to others here in the north for a descent price. Now we have to send to the USA or far out west to get any bands. It's a bit much. I still have not found a link to anyone who suppiles a band maker. But I am still looking through the site link provided http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/bbl/resources/supplrs.htm


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

We used to get our band's from Belgium, or Holland. Now we get them from (guess where) China.
Set up your operation, I'll put a order in!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Metal Stamping Machines are not cheap, for one to make Bands? Not enough demand to keep Production costs down... It would be MUCH cheaper to Pay 3.00 a band than invest in a Machine to do it. That is why i do not do it! Dave


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Brummie said:


> We used to get our band's from Belgium, or Holland. Now we get them from (guess where) China.
> Set up your operation, I'll put a order in!


*Hi BRUMMIE,As far asI know the NPA bands are made in GERMANY, I no longer race so I realy don't know about the IF or AU bands, so if you race you best make sure before you spend your hard earned money for bands that may not be honored for racing.* GEORGE


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Hi BRUMMIE,As far asI know the NPA bands are made in GERMANY, I no longer race so I realy don't know about the IF or AU bands, so if you race you best make sure before you spend your hard earned money for bands that may not be honored for racing.* GEORGE


I know George. It's just I would not discourage anybody from giving it a try...More or less on the same subject, I would be willing to pay a little more if the product was made in the US or Canada.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Brummie, you of all People! Remember the Price Diff. on a short run compared to a large Qty. run? American or not. i would not pay 3.00 a band, AND i think that Price might be Low. Dave


----------



## Gille (Sep 8, 2006)

*how much are they*

so how much does a band maker cost? No ones indicated a price range or where one can actually buy them. I mean if it is just a few hundred to me though it is a lot it would be well worth it... if it's thousands i can understand the cost being up there but for say $200 to $300 I'd rather buy it and charge around $0.35 a band canadian. Where can they be priced even?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a PURE guess, Try one or two grand, for one with any production Capacity, and quality. There are places out there that will put what ever you want on a band. Dave


----------

